# Wanted CBA GTR



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

As per title, colour wise red, black, white or silver, colour isn't too important, I'm more interested in a good condition well maintained car that I can use a lot. 

If anyone knows of one or can point me in the right direction, I'd be grateful, I keep missing out on good ones because of being busy.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a few on fb market place. One being a black low mileage car but obviously it’s a premium price.


----------

